# living and working in spain



## jojo789 (Apr 6, 2008)

hello i am new to the forum and i would like some advice on living in spain.
I have been living in france for quite a while i came here when i was little. i am now 26 and my boyriend and i (who is french) would like to move to spain in a year or so. We are renting here in France so we would only have some savings to start out with but we would like to work out there. My boyfriend is a plumber and does building work and i am teaching English at a training school ( i don't have a teaching certificate but i have a 3 year university degree in france where i studied English literature, history, grammar...).
I would like to have ome advice on what areas ar best for work and living.
I have visited spain a lot on holiday and really liked costa del sol. But we would like somewhere in land where living and renting is cheaper.
Could you recommend some areas.
could anyone give me a site where i can look up some flats for rent.
How about work. I could teach French and English as i am bilingual. Do you have to be a certified teacher to teach in spanish schools.

I know there is a lot of questions but i would be grateful of any advice.

thank you


----------



## keljo (Apr 6, 2008)

A good place to look inland from the Costa del Sol is Alhaurin el Grande or Coin they are both about 30 minutes inland from Marbella or Fuengirola and are much cheaper than living on the coast.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

keljo said:


> A good place to look inland from the Costa del Sol is Alhaurin el Grande or Coin they are both about 30 minutes inland from Marbella or Fuengirola and are much cheaper than living on the coast.


I'm told living in Coin though is like being in Britain.

Its a difficult question to answer really as there are so many different areas with so much to offer

If the only place you've been to is CDS, then maybe you should come and look at some other areas, maybe further North? Costa Blanca is a big area, although again there are large ex pat areas in the South

You need to come and see .... and maybe rent first when you move so that you can move easily if you decide you dont like the area


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live in Alhaurin De La Torre, which is close to El Grande and Coin. Its a beautiful area, Coin is very busy and has its fair share of ex pats. I guess it could be concidered to be a little like being in Britain, accept for the sunshine and surrounding views!

You need to visit and have a look, pick up some newspapers to see what jobs are available etc...!


Jo
Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

ll I find th Nerja, Torrox and Maro area a wonderful place to live and still Spanish even though we have our expats. I love it here in the area.


----------



## kronos (Apr 11, 2008)

*Where to look for a flat*

Hi, 

I've been living in Madrid for several years, and I can tell you that there is always work for English teachers (and maybe French teachers as well) and there are always places to live. If you want a really cheap place to live, try up north in Asturias, Galicia, or that are. But if you want sun that might not be a good option. Places like Almeria are on the Southern coast but also super cheap because they're not so touristy (unless you go somewhere like Mojaca). I'm not sure what the job situation is, though. I do know of several English teachers who found work in Cadiz, also on the southern coast and not too expensive... 

Hope that helps! 

kronos


----------

